# Calathea Plant



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone tried this in their Vivarium.
Just picked up a gorgeous one and read on the internet they do well in Terrariums.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a few different versions of this plant in my tanks and they grow quite well in vivariums.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Great! They seem that they would add so much color.
I just bought a small one that is dark green with thin irredescent dark purple zebra stripes on the leaves with the underside of the leaves purple.
Should add some color.
Thanks!


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Bcs TX said:


> Great! They seem that they would add so much color.
> I just bought a small one that is dark green with thin irredescent dark purple zebra stripes on the leaves with the underside of the leaves purple.
> Should add some color.
> Thanks!



Oh that one is my absolute favorite out of all of them! Enjoy this gem!


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks!
Can't wait to put in my Terrarium.


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

It gets really huge... it outgrew my 15 gallon in no time!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Most Calathea are Larger than small vivariums can handle. I have one that I have posted on the foliage thread that stays small.

*Calathea micans 'Silver Stripe'*










*Calathea undulata* does not seem to get too big












I'm sure there are others.


----------

